# Ron Chernich



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 3, 2013)

Has anybody noticed that the Model Engine News website has not been updated this month. I know Ron has been in poor health for quite some time. I hope that everything is fine with him. Has anybody talked with him or know if he is alright?


----------



## makoman1860 (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve,
 My last couple emails to him have been unanswered. I hope for the best, however fear the worst....


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 6, 2013)

My club mate Jay got an email from him yesterday.

Jay's mail: 

Ron &#8211; Steve Huck and I are getting worried about you&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.  Hope all is well.
                                                Jay Drouillard..



Ron's reply: 

Hi Jay (and Steve)
Things are not good and unlikely to get better. I'm hoping to put out a belated but short Nov issue shortly explaining all.
Thanks very much to both of you for your concern.
Ron


----------



## Johnc61 (Nov 9, 2013)

That's not good news at all. I've been searching many forums and sites and quite a number of people are concerned at the fact the web site has not been updated. I guess we all knew this would happen eventually and can only hope things work out as Ron has inevitably planned for. Thank you for posting the update, there is as much worry in not knowing as in finding out the situation. Apologies in posting as a guest, at least I've found another site to add to my favourites. All the best, John C


----------



## Admin (Nov 11, 2013)

I'm sorry he's having issues.


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 13, 2013)

The November issue is up and, as feared, the news is not good.  Go to Modelenginenews.org for details.
If Ron has helped you in the past, or even if you have just been a reader, I know that an email would be appreciated. Keep it light. As one of the first model engine sites on the web, his site has been one of the greatest assets to model engine building for many years.

He has added a "Donate" button to the left side main menu. You may have to refresh the menu to see it.  Over the years Ron has freely helped many people, including me. If he has helped you, consider a small donation to help him out now.
Gail in NM


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Mar 17, 2014)

This was posted on another site.

I have received the sad news that Ron Chernich passed away at 1:30 on Saturday morning  :'(.

Ron will be greatly missed by so many of us: his knowledge of model engine making that he freely shared with us through his monthly publication of Model Engine News was outstanding. I understand that it is hoped that MEN will continue in some form.


----------



## Mechanicboy (Mar 17, 2014)

R.I.P. Ron Chernich. :'(


----------



## BaronJ (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear that news !  Ron was a great guy and a mentor to a good number of people.  He will be sadly missed.


----------

